# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3D printed action figures

## hauke

Hi!

My name is Hauke. I am a toy designer from Germany. I have been working with 3D printing for a year now. I specialize in making articulated action figures at 6-7 inch scale. Below you can see some of my work. I hope you like it. The figures are printed on a Stratasys Mojo and hand painted.


gladiator_presentation_C.jpg

steracorilla_painted.jpg

Dark_Future_Warrior_Presentation_B.jpg

More figures can be seen at: http://www.hauke-scheer.de/

----------


## Davo

Very nice, Hauke.

----------


## Roxy

> Very nice, Hauke.


Yes!  Very impressive!!!

----------


## hauke

Thank you! Here is the most recent character I made.   It is a weird little design but I wanted to make something with some  additional functionality. His lower section can become a gun walker. His  upper body can be either a wheeled warrior or a chicken walker for  rough terrain.

----------


## Calvin23

That is pretty awesome!  I just checked out your other designs on your site.  Great stuff!

----------


## hauke

> That is pretty awesome!  I just checked out your other designs on your site.  Great stuff!


Thanks Calvin. I am happy you like my designs.

----------


## crazyhorseX

thats some awesome "brush"manship  :Smile: 

chX

----------


## hauke

> thats some awesome "brush"manship 
> 
> chX


Thanks! I mostly do my stuff in Modo since the joints are easier to make with traditional box modeling. Modo allows both box modeling and digital sculpting like Zbrush.

----------


## Geoff

Wow, I really have to get into making more joints and things, i'd love to make my own line of figures one day. Great stuff Hauke.

----------


## John3DP

Very impressive!

----------


## hauke

Thanks Geoff and John. I hope to have some new stuff to show soon.

----------


## hauke

Thanks again! Here is the latest figure I made with Modo. I wanted another body template this time one that is a more bulky and also has a no abs crunch since I prefer a solid torso piece. I also played around more with Modo’s in built sculpting tools. They are quite handy to quickly add organic details like the figure’s hair and fur coat. The figure came out a little bit rougher then my usual figures. That is usually a sign for a fault with the printing material. I will probably have to exchange it and print another one. I still decided to print the figure though. You can see some rougher parts around the shoudlers and chest but still I think the paintjob came out nice. His shading is a little bit more cartoony. I am thinking about rendering the 3D model with a cartoon shader at some point in the future so the paintjob was to reflect that.
While a caveman is not the most original design I quite like this figure. I plan to create a series from this guy. It will basically be about cavemen who have to defend earth against an ancient evil with the help of long lost technology from Atlantis. This caveman’s club has an energy shield generator built into its hilt. He can use either use it to give the club the strength to punch through any known material or expand the shield to protect himself from harm.

----------


## hauke

I have not updated this thread in a while so here is a bunch of new stuff. First I made some more figures based on the caveman buck:

I printed the original caveman again. The new one is much smoother and also has new ankle joint that tilts to the left and right allowing for better balance.



I made a second figure based on the buck. This one is a warrior from a bad clan that robs other caveman tribes of their precious atlantean artefacts. The original caveman in the fight scenes below is still the old rough one:





This is another character from the scavenger clan. He comes with a ray gun and an energy belt that lets him charge the weapon. He is the most skilled warrior of his clan and is allowed to wear the clan’s sacred battle mask. He also has a stone cleaver on his back for close combat. 



I also started on a line based on the generic male body template I made in Modo a couple of months ago. I turned the the generic Dark Future Warrior into a more interesting alien and made another alien warrior to be his buddy.

----------


## Geoff

Great stuff as always my friend,  I wish I could wield Modo as well as you!

Do you know if I can INVERT the interface for Modo?  

It does some stupid things, like you click and drag to move things and you drag to the Right, to make things go left... its' backwards!  :Smile:

----------


## hauke

> Great stuff as always my friend,  I wish I could wield Modo as well as you!
> 
> Do you know if I can INVERT the interface for Modo?  
> 
> It does some stupid things, like you click and drag to move things and you drag to the Right, to make things go left... its' backwards!


Hmm that sounds weird. I do not think this is happening with my version of Modo. Maybe you should contact customer support and see if there is something wrong with it? The only thing I did was disable their default mouse navigation because its weird. You can do that under system and preferences.

----------


## Geoff

> Hmm that sounds weird. I do not think this is happening with my version of Modo. Maybe you should contact customer support and see if there is something wrong with it? The only thing I did was disable their default mouse navigation because its weird. You can do that under system and preferences.



I will give that a try thanks. I still need to come up with a better joint system, I love yours because it reminds me so much of my old toys, but way more posable.

----------


## Larry

Wow these are incredibly details.  What did you paint them with?  How did you get access to this machine?

----------


## hauke

These are my latest 3D printed custom figures. Their joints are a little bit different then my previous figures. I rely more on ball joints now that can simply be plugged into the sockets for the figure. The result is a much sturdier figure. I did not go super crazy with the articulation on these two but they can be posed quite well. On the other hand these guys are much more solid and feel a lot more like proper toys then all my previous figures. 
The story concept is that mankind has given up the polluted Earth to go for the stars but has left most of its mechanical servants behind. Eventually those AIs started to create their own societies. The more humanoid looking androids made for direct human interaction thought of themselves to be superior to the simple robots that were made for crude manual labor. So they enslaved them to do their bidding. Eventually some robots rebelled and build a refuge out in the wastelands. Now these robots fight to free their brethren that are still enslaved.

----------


## hauke

I recently updated my self portrait figure with the new ball joints I am currently using for all my figures. The new joints have a couple of advantages:
- The figure is easier to assemble.
- All the joints are plug joints meaning there are no more seams at the side of the figure where the joints need to be encased.
- The joints are much sturdier.
I also fused the pelvis and the abs together. While this makes the figure a little bit less articulated it also makes it a lot less wobbly. 
In fact it is so sturdy now I was able to make a simple stop motion test with it: 




Here are comparison pics between the old and the new figure:

----------

